# Wieso hassen alle EA?...



## Shinar (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo buffed-Community.

Welches Spiel EA auch herausbringt, es sorgt immer für grossen Wirbel und EA geniesst wohl den schlechtesten Ruf unter den Publishern... Deshalb frage ich mal spontan, wieso das so ist? Ist es ein "ey, ich hasse EA auch, ich gehöre auch voll zu der Gruppe" oder hat es wirklich echte Gründe?

Und welches ist denn euer Lieblingspublisher?

Bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gruss
Shinar


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich hasse EA nicht, ich mag zwar die Sportspiele nicht, aber das ist eine allgemeine Abneigung gegen Sportspiele *g*

Lieblingspublisher sind bei mir
Bioware -> geniale Rollenspiele


Square (Enix) -> mochte sie zwar vor Square Enix lieber, aber immernoch ein genialer Rollenspiel Publisher


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Bioware -> geniale Rollenspiele



Bioware ist ein Spielentwickler und kein Publisher. Publisher der Bioware-Spiele ist Electronic Arts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, warum "hasst" man EA?
Sieht man sich die Spielepalette von EA an fallen sofort einem die Titel: FIFA; Fußball Manager, NHL, Need for Speed, Die Sims (+ Addons), NBA etc. ins Auge. Besonders die Sportspiele von EA werden weitesgehend schwach weiter entwickelt und bewegen sich mehrere Jahr mal gerade so über den Punkt des billigen Inhaltsupdates. Aber auch die Need for Speed Serie musste in den letzten Jahren leiden, vor dem ominösen Shift. Nachdem EA mit Most Wanted einem absoluten Top-Hit gelandet hat, stagnierte die Serie. Undercover war der Tiefpunkt und absofort saß ein anderes Team an einem neuen Need for Speed, heute bekannt als Need for Speed: Shift.
Die Sims ist ein weiteres Zugpferd von EA. Während das Hauptspiel immer noch solide war, sind die Addons teilweise zweifelhaft. Die Sims 1 besaß ein "Reisen-Addon", Die Sims 2 auch und tada Teil drei hat auch ein "Reisen-Addon". Dazu kommen die, seit Die Sims 2 sehr bekannten, Itempacks, die ein paar neue Gegenstände bringen für 7 bis 15 Euro. 

Desweiteren ist EA ein Publisher, der gerne mal Studios schließt, weil diese evtl. nicht mehr in das Konzept passen oder einmal einen Flop produziert haben, weil EA selbst Druck gemacht hat. Erst zuletzt erwischte es die Pandemic Studios, die ja doch noch mit The Saboteur ein ordentliches Spiel veröffentlicht haben. Aber davor veröffentlichten sie Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung, was ja ein vollkommener Schuss daneben war. Es war ein Flop und EA schloss das Studio voriges Jahr, nachdem The Saboteur fertig war. Demnächst erwischt es die Macher von C&C4, EA scheint wohl selbst kaum an das Produkt zu glauben. Aber auch andere Studios wurden unter der Hand von EA geschlossen, darunter auch die Westwood Studios...

Aber EA versucht sich derzeit zu verbessern und ein wenig weg zugehen von der Innovationsunlust und Serienproduktion. Die Sportspiele und die NFS-Serie bleibt zwar immer noch im Jahrestakt, aber mit Mirrors Edge und Battleforge hat EA durchaus gezeigt, dass sie an Innovationen interessiert sind. Auch mit den kommenden Bad Company 2 will man Qualität zeigen, anstatt Quantität. Dazu kommt das neue Aushängeschild Bioware, die mit ihren Top-Spielen für viele Einnahmen garantieren.


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Ups, Razyl, haste recht, sorry, tauschen wir das mal gegen
Bethesda
aus *g*


----------



## Deadlift (14. Februar 2010)

Die Burda:ic YAY

...

ernsthaft... ich mag uns...

Ich hasse EA nicht, ich mag nur di Einstellung nicht Spiele auf den Markt zu werfen wann sie wirtschaftlich am sinvollsten sind, egal welchen Entwicklungsstand das Spiel grade hat...
Bzw. wie sie "bessere" Games die zu ihren konkurieren einfach aufkaufen und sterben lassen.
(I feel you* Juiced* Crew..)


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn es wenige wissen: Bethesda ist auch nur ein Entwickler. Dahinter steht die ZeniMax Media Inc. als Publisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile gehört zu denen auch id Software.

Btw:
Mein Lieblingspublisher ist wohl derzeit dtp.


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt EA nicht, weil sie ständig Spiele rausbringen, sie arbeiten an zu vielen Spielen und arbeiten nicht an einem Spiel richtig um das richtig gut rauszubringen, da wird überall mal angefangen und nichts richtig fertig gemacht.


----------



## skyline930 (14. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mir gefällt EA nicht, weil sie ständig Spiele rausbringen, sie arbeiten an zu vielen Spielen und arbeiten nicht an einem Spiel richtig um das richtig gut rauszubringen, da wird überall mal angefangen und nichts richtig fertig gemacht.



'nuff said.

Mein Lieblingspublisher ist InfinityWard (CoD Fanboy *dance*)!


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wenn es wenige wissen: Bethesda ist auch nur ein Entwickler. Dahinter steht die ZeniMax Media Inc. als Publisher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ruinier mir hald mein Leben... *g*


----------



## Drakhgard (14. Februar 2010)

Bioware


EA sucked, weil sie zuviel Halbgares zu vollem Preis etc... rausbringen.


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Bioware



Siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakhgard (14. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Siehe oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann eben Black Isle ^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> 'nuff said.
> 
> Mein Lieblingspublisher ist InfinityWard (CoD Fanboy *dance*)!


Im nächsten CoD ist der Entwickler aber nicht mehr InfinityWard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Publisher ist übrigens ein anderer, denk mal scharf nach. *g*


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Februar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Im nächsten CoD ist der Entwickler aber nicht mehr InfinityWard.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es kommt ein CoD 7??? :O


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Es kommt ein CoD 7??? :O



Wir reden hier von Activision-Blizzard...
Natürlich kommt dieses Jahr ein CoD 7 oo Wiedermal von Treyarch. Und wahrscheinlich macht IW nie wieder ein CoD


----------



## Dominau (14. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch kein fan von EA. Die spiele sind toll...aber bis sie das erster mal werden dauert es ewig.

die spiele kommen unfertig auf den markt und es dauert dann auch noch bis dann mal alles zu recht gepatcht wird.. wenn überhaupt.


----------



## nemø (14. Februar 2010)

dPA


----------



## Vartez (14. Februar 2010)

SecuRom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne ma im ernst, was Razyl sagt passt schon sehr zu dem Thema und ich muss sagen das es genau meine Meinung wieder spiegelt und ich es nich hätte beser sagen können ^^...


----------



## Breakyou (14. Februar 2010)

ich mag EA schon aber was mich ankotz ist dass sie es mit der Sicherheit übetreiben wie ich finde..wie oft musste ich mir mein Passwort zuschicken lassen weil ich bei den ganzen Dingern durcheinander komm.
Das einzige Spiel bei dem es das Wert war , war Battlefield 2


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Februar 2010)

Mir ist es egal wer ein Spiel rausbringt. Hauptsache es macht Spass und irgendwie fehlt noch ne Umfrage wenn du meinst alle hassen EA.


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich mag EA schon aber was mich ankotz ist dass sie es mit der Sicherheit übetreiben wie ich finde..wie oft musste ich mir mein Passwort zuschicken lassen weil ich bei den ganzen Dingern durcheinander komm.
> Das einzige Spiel bei dem es das Wert war , war Battlefield 2





Hier ist das Problem des zweischneidigen Schwertes, einerseits haben wir die Spieler, die sagen: Och Leute kommt schon, vertraut uns wieder, soviele CD Keys, Log Ins, Securom und andere Schutzmassnahmen benötigt es doch gar nicht, andererseits haben wir die Entwickler und Publisher, die es natürlich nicht gerne sehen, wenn man ihre Spiele "für Lau" unters Volk mischt und zum dritten haben wir noch die Spieler die ersteres rufen und anschliessend jede fehlende Sicherheitsmassnahme wieder sofort ausnutzen und allerhand Blödsinn anstellen. Klar, als Spieler find ich es auch extrem Nervig, wenn ich für fast jedes Spiel hier einen Account, hier einen Serial Code, da die Original CD und andere tollen Sachen (man erinnere sich an C64 Zeiten, mit Kopierschutz alla Decoder, Zahlenlisten oder den Würfeln, von denen ich nur einmal gehört habe) aus dem Grund, weil die Raubkopiererei schon so alt, wie die ersten Manuskripte sind und seien wir uns ehrlich, wenn ihr als Entwickler monatelang am Programmcode für ein neues Spiel sitzt, aus gutmütigkeit auf ca. 2/3 aller Massnahmen verzichtet und danach zusehen könnt, wie auf X Plattformen euer Spiel kostenlos zum Herunterladen angeboten wird und (!ACHTUNG! Hier setzt starke Schwarzmalerei, die leider auch Realität werden kann ein!) euer kleines (!) Entwicklerstudio den Kopf kosten könnte, würdet ihr beim nächsten Spiel das selbe machen? Es wurde einfach zu oft der Entwickler ausgenutzt und das schlägt sich auch auf Publisher über, die die Sicherheit erhöhen.

Razyls aufzeigen der (anderen) Firmenpolitik stimmt aber leider zu gut, das EA "gefloppte" Spiele (wobei sie das oft sehr gross auslegen) den Entwicklern an den Kopf wirft und sie im schlimmsten Fall schliesst, ist absolut nicht in Ordnung, mit nachzupatchenden Spielen haben wir allerdings auch von anderen Publishern (oder besser gesagt den armen Entwicklern, die von den Publishern gedrängt werden) immer wieder zu kämpfen, beste Beispiele: Stalker I und II, ARMA und der wohl grösste Fall von Frechheit schlechthin: Gothic III und Götterdämmerung, ein verkacktes Spiel auf den Markt zu werfen ist eine Sache, den Patch Support allerdings zu beenden, das ist das schlimmste, das ein Entwickler und/oder Publisher machen kann, hier ist nur der gross(artig)en Comm zu verdanken, dass dieses Spiel überhaupt Spielbar ist, es danach Fertiggepatcht, mit einem Patch der nichtmal aus dem eigenen Hause stammt, inklusive (ebenfalls fremdgepatchtem) Addon als GotY-Edition zu verkaufen verschlägt mir die Sprache.

Wie gesagt, das Sportspiel Repertoire von EA, oder Entwickler X interessiert mich wenig, was ich aber immerwieder höre, dass gerade EA von Jahr zu Jahr abbaut, was ich persönlich schade finde, da sie viele Anhänger geniessen und seit langem eigentlich als "Non-Plus-Ultra" galten (Vorischt, dies sind KEINE eigenen Erfahrungen, sondern spiegeln das wieder, was ich gehört habe) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: EA hat falsche Politiken, dieses trifft allerdings mittlerweile auf jeden Publisher zu, da das Problem besteht, dass es fast nur noch die Grossen gibt und kleine recht schnell im Boden versinken, da sie von den Grossen getötet werden.


----------



## Arkalito (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich hasse EA nicht!

Ich glaube es liegt einfach in der Natur des Menschen, dass er, sobald etwas eine für ihn unheimliche Größe entwickelt, darauf rumhackt. Ein kleiner Publisher wirkt sympathischer, weil man sich mit ihm noch eher identifizieren kann. Sobald aber auch dieser größer wird, ist er der selben Gefahr ausgesetzt.

Bestes Beispiel ist doch aktuell Google. Die fanden vor ein paar Jahren auch noch alle total cool. Inzwischen sind sie auf dem besten Wege Microsoft Konkurrenz zu machen in Sachen Sympathie.

Mir persönlich ist es völlig latte, wer ein Spiel rausbringt. Hauptsache der Titel ist gut. Ich finde es eher peinlich, wenn alle wie die Lemminge auf einem Publisher rumhacken, nur damit sie evtl. selbst cool rüberkommen (bitte jetzt soll sich niemand persönlich angegriffen fühlen, von mir aus können Leute daraus gerne ihre eigene Religion machen, mir ist es einfach nur zu doof und letztendlich zu unwichtig).


----------



## Asayur (15. Februar 2010)

Hier ist eben wieder die Gefahr für die kleinen Publisher, dass sie niemals gross werden können, da sie, sobald sie den anderen gefährlich werden könnten, meist von einem grösseren geschluckt werden, EA hat das bereits einmal bei Squaresoft versucht, diese haben sich allerdings erfolgreich gewehrt und sich zuerst selbsständig und danach zusammen mit Enix neu aufgelegt.

Und gerade kleine Publisher und Entwicklerstudios, die den Publisher Part selbst übernehmen müssen bringen teilweise richtige Spieleperlen auf den Markt und trotzdem verschwinden sie recht schnell wieder im "Nichts"


----------



## Stancer (15. Februar 2010)

So verhasst können die ja nicht sein, denn sonst würden die wohl kaum so viel Geld scheffeln. Wenn man die richtig hassen würde, würde man deren Produkte boykottieren.

Arkalito trifft es eigentlich ganz gut. Der böse Großkonzern will die Kleinen plattmachen. Mir fällt da spontan die Southpark-Folge mit Starbucks ein, die eigentlich genau dieses Verhalten parodisiert.
Activision ist in der Politik nicht viel anders als EA. Wer das glaubt ist ein Träumer bzw sieht nur das was er sehen will.

Nen Lieblingspublisher hab ich nicht, da es mir egal ist, wer das Geld für das Projekt geliefert hat. Ich find es allerdings nur all zu komisch wie hier ständig Leute gegen EA, Activision etc. wettern und sie als das totale Böse hinstellen. Das meiste basiert allerdings auf totaler Unwissenheit wie so ein Konzern funktioniert um erfolgreich zu sein. Viele Leute glauben halt immernoch Publisher gibt es nur, damit genügend Projekte finanziert werden die uns dann Spass bringen und uns ja auch bloss nie langweilig wird. Publisher wollen die Welt ja schließlich bereichern und nicht an ihr verdienen....


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2010)

Klar: Ein Publisher will Geld verdienen. Das ist vollkommen logisch und verständlich. Und Activision-Blizzard ist bei weitem nicht besser, siehe Modern Warfare 2. 
Doch als Spielefan sehe ich nicht nur das Geld, was die großen Publisher damit verdienen, sondern auch die Qualität von Spielen. Und die Qualität der EA-Spiele ist meistens gegeben, aber meist, besonders in Richtung Sportspiele, immer dasselbe. Ich sage dazu nur: FIFA 10 auf dem PC. Wie man ein Spiel, dass in der 09-er Version durchaus gut war, so zerschießen kann ist mir völlig unklar. 

Mittlerweile hat sich EA ein wenig gebessert und sucht durchaus innovative Produkte und qualitativ hochwertige. Bei den Sportspielen sucht man zwar danach noch, aber mit Mirrors Edge und Battleforge hatte man durchaus zwei innovative Produkte. Dazu kommen die qualitativ hochwertigen Produkte wie Need for Speed Shift und demnächst Bad Company 2. Und als Zugpferd natürlich Bioware mit Dragon Age: Origins und Mass Effect II.


----------



## Abrox (16. Februar 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo buffed-Community.
> 
> Welches Spiel EA auch herausbringt, es sorgt immer für grossen Wirbel und EA geniesst wohl den schlechtesten Ruf unter den Publishern... Deshalb frage ich mal spontan, wieso das so ist? Ist es ein "ey, ich hasse EA auch, ich gehöre auch voll zu der Gruppe" oder hat es wirklich echte Gründe?



Du beschreibst es ja schon ein wenig:

EA ist der Publisher. 

Gegen die Spiele die EA rausbringt hab ich ansich nichts.

EA hatte immer schon ein Händchen für Spiele. Seien es Sportspiele oder andere.

Zu den Sportspielen muss man nicht viel sagen, es sind Sportspiele. Viele Änderungen gibt es nicht, nur kleine. Ich finds sogar toll das EA es beim neuen FIFA wieder geschafft hat, das alte lokale Ligensystem wieder hergestellt zu haben.

EA hat ein gutes Näschen. Allein bei Brütal Legend wird sich Activision Blizzard wohl in den hintern gebissen haben. Dantes Inferno ist klasse. Für einen God of War Klon bekommt man was gutes geliefert was in der Richtung noch nicht erreicht wurde. Bei Dead Space kann man sich heute noch in die Hosen kacken.

Allerdings sind diese Spiele nur Published by EA. Hinter Brütal Legend und Dantes Inferno stehen eigentlich Double Fine und Visceral Games.


Was hat EA damit nun zu tun: Das Marketing natürlich. Bonusinhalte (DLC) und Special Editions werden noch von EA abgefertigt.

Herbe Enttäuschung hier: Zu wenig DLC oder zu teurer DLC oder schlechte Limited Edition.

Der Sprenger für teuren DLC ist wohl Burnout Paradise.

4,99 € für ein Extra Auto... Normal ist das nicht.

Aber auch aktuelle Titel wie Dantes Inferno geben unnötigen DLC. Bonus Seelen für einen Aufpreis. Man kann aber mit allen vorhandenen Upgrades und Restseelen erneut Spielen. Die Kosten gehen da von 1 € bis 6 €.

DLC der "in Ordnung" geht hat man hingegen bei Brütal Legend. Mehr Multiplayer Maps und Ingame Items für den Singleplayer. Nicht notwendig, aber definitiv nichts verkehrtes für weiteren Multiplayerspass. Machen viele Firmen so. Besonders diese mit Online Modus.


Wir waren grad schon bei Dantes Inferno. Ich hab mir die Death Edition geholt. Nett ist sie ja anzusehen: Holographisches 3D Cover, Boxstyle mit ein wenig Artwork, dem Spiel und der Bonus DvD. Aber der Wurm steckt auch drin.


Spielbares Dead-Space Outfit für Dante
Nett anzusehen. Passt nicht ganz, aber immerhin ein nettes Gimmick. Allerdings stört die Sense auf dem Rücken im Isaak Kostüm.


Making-of-Doku
Sehr kurz gehalten. Kann man sich ansehen


Doku zum historischen Dante
Recht interessant gehalten, aber knapp


Kompletter Game Soundtrack
Eher gesagt, 2/3 des Soundtracks als 30 sekunden Anspieler auf DvD. Amazon bietet den gesamten Soundtrack als MP3 an, aber natürlich mit Aufpreis.


Doku zum Soundtrack
Die wollte ich mir nicht mehr angucken, war bedröppelt 


Digitales Wayne Barlowe-Artbook
Nett, aber auch eher knapp. Mir wär ein normales Artbook lieber gewesen.


Szene aus Dante's Inferno - Der Animationsfilm
Kurze Szene triffts wohl eher


Komplette digitales Ausgabe des Gedichts
Per Code auf der EA Seite zu lesen.

Dafür war der Preis eindeutig zu hoch. Da wär ich ohne die Gimmicks besser dran gewesen. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass das Spiel gut ist.

Mein Fazit zum Thema:

Ich finde die Spiele die EA herausbringt im großen und ganzen gut. Allerdings hasse ich die Firmenpolitik.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich mag EA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



me²^^


----------



## Yaglan (16. Februar 2010)

Ich denk mal Activison - Blizzard EA vom Tron gestürzt hat nach den Schlagzeilen die der Cheffe gebracht hat. 
Aber hassen EA kann eigendlich nicht die rede von sein. Was ich eben nicht mochte war die Schliesung des Studios Westwood was gute spiele gemacht hat. CnC und NOX zb. 
Hat in den letzten CnC titeln überhaupt jemand vom Alten team dran gearbeitet?


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2010)

ich hasse EA weil sie Securom exzessiv nutzen...ich hasse securom!!!

zb Dragon Age habe ich mir sofort gekauft, weil es kein securom hat - mass effect 1 hab ich leider nie gespielt wegen eben besagtem securom xD

mein lieblingspublisher ist codemasters...die bemühen sich halbwegs ^^

salut


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> mein lieblingspublisher ist codemasters...die bemühen sich halbwegs ^^



Sieht man wunderbar an Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (18. Februar 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> mein lieblingspublisher ist codemasters...die bemühen sich halbwegs ^^
> 
> salut



/sign.
die spiele sind echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

